# Rep????



## Lord Dangly Bits (Aug 10, 2007)

I had 2 ++reps, which gave me 10 points. Now I have like 7 ++Reps and still only 10 points. Why is this?

Clock is ticking... Jeopardy music plays.... LOL


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 10, 2007)

cuz its broken... its being updated and whatnot so there are a few glitches..


----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 10, 2007)

no that is the new system it is very very hard to get rep now


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 11, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> no that is the new system it is very very hard to get rep now


are you sure?

cuz i just got rep from tcg, and it didn't move my rep at all...

you'd think he would have some repping power, if it was working right (and i do remember rollitup posting the new rep system layout, and so by that i should have gotten atleast some sorta rep from him)


... not that it matters a whole lot... i'm just sayin...


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Aug 11, 2007)

So in other words it is not who you know, it is he you ----?


----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 11, 2007)

go study the scale, 

but the new system is done, look i have had 18 rep's and not one point so just realize thats how it works


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Rep is turned off.....If you dont already have it....You're not getting it.*


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 31, 2008)

*You get the points.....But no extra boxes appear. You can give it....But that person's rep boxes dont increase.....Its turned off.*

RIU Rep System Thread


----------



## dankforall (Jan 31, 2008)

the problem is when average members give out rep its only worth 1 point. When a big dog member gives rep they give out 20+ points ata time. I have gotten 31 points from 1 post. So it would take an average member reping a person 31 times to equal 1 rep from a big dog. Just my thoughts!


----------



## dankforall (Jan 31, 2008)

I know that i started on a distinguished road and had no rep. I have received a few reps(not many so anyone feel free to rep me) and now have 79 rep points. I have yet to get more boxes but now is says dankforall will become famous soon enough. They they have to have turned on. I think it just takes more rep to get another box? idk


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 31, 2008)

if you read above in the sticky's it shows you how it makes the point value. 

i have the ability to give most users a "big shot" however your rep to me is low, 

the boxes are by point score, if i remember right the black ones are one hundred and the red ones are 200


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 31, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Rep is turned off.....If you dont already have it....You're not getting it.*


blood it is on, its just needs some tweaking, at least you can rep more than 3 people again


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 31, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> blood it is on, its just needs some tweaking, at least you can rep more than 3 people again


"spread the love around!"
hahaa


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 31, 2008)

for those who are lazy or confused still...



> Here is how the reputation system works, it has been modified to stop over rep's.
> 
> Default Reputation
> What reputation level shall new users receive upon registration? Make sure that you have a reputation level that is at least equal to or less than this value.
> ...


so from this... i have a whopping 5 rep altering points... not much... not like it used to be...

my only rep + points come from my post count... 
i haven't been here for a year yet (though it seems a lifetime... i'm on here all the friggin time)
i only have 591 rep points myself

does that help clear the air for anyone?


----------



## dankforall (Feb 19, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> for those who are lazy or confused still...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You are the man lumberjack!!


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 19, 2008)

dankforall said:


> You are the man lumberjack!!


why thank you dank =]


----------



## Lacy (Feb 20, 2008)

*However it is valued, a rep is a rep to me.*

*And I always try and give them out.*

*Lacy*


abudsmoker said:


> if you read above in the sticky's it shows you how it makes the point value.
> 
> i have the ability to give most users a "big shot" however your rep to me is low,
> 
> the boxes are by point score, if i remember right the black ones are one hundred and the red ones are 200


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 20, 2008)

at 700 points you get your 2nd red square...

thank you abud, you had a big part in getting me here... haha





... this is the first new square since the Rep change for me... sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Lacy (Feb 21, 2008)

*I have 3 black squares, so i need 2 more before the red ones show up.*

*Right?*

*So I ONLY need 650 more points?*

*I was here about 4 or 5 months before I even realised there was a rep system. by that time the system was changed.*
* but I'm gonna get my squares 'cause I am determined now. Its a challenge.*

*lacy*


lumberjack_ian said:


> at 700 points you get your 2nd red square...
> 
> thank you abud, you had a big part in getting me here... haha
> 
> ...


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 21, 2008)

the red ones are 200 points they will slow you down a bit, after 6 its out to pasture...


----------

